# Good nailer for roofing and siding?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys I'm looking for advice on a nailer i can use for installing roofing and hardy plank. Got a large shed to build in my back yard and I'm currently half way through one for me in laws and I'm getting sick of using my hammer. I looked at the bostitch RN46 and it can be had for a great price but is it any good?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

For doing both, I have been using my Max with long nails. Been working great, I have the Bostitch too but, did not use it.

I am sure that bostitch is just fine as well. As long as you can shoot 1 3/4" nails you will be fine.

If I was doing a ton of Hardie, I would get the Max siding nailer and shoot the ring shanks.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> For doing both, I have been using my
> 
> 
> > * Max*
> ...


Those gun's are awesome. I did a 68 unit townhouse project with no breakdowns. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess that's what the Pro's Use............lol :thumbsup:

Of course I keep a backup Roofer - No one Touches my Max! :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They ain't priced to bad either. Not much more than the bostich I was looking at. Whilst searching though I noticed paslode make a cordless version. Would much rather have a cordless setup than a hose.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> They ain't priced to bad either. Not much more than the bostich I was looking at. Whilst searching though I noticed paslode make a cordless version. Would much rather have a cordless setup than a hose.



I think those would be fine for siding and roof repairs.

I would not want to put more then a bundle of shingles on with it, if it is the same speed between shots as the framer and trimmers are.

Bostitch makes a cordless one as well.

I will rub it in, I bought my Max Super roofer and 5 boxes of coil nails (gun used for one roof) for.......... 125.00 bucks.:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would buy a used gun, no more then you plan to use it.

I have not had to send in either of my bostitch framing or roofing gun, and I have had those for 10 years.

They still work great.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we run 4 of the hitachis shown above for harti and cedar shingles. their starting to age and jamb up quite a bit. they definitely have been worked either time for a tuneup or be replaced


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

For the amount of time I do roofing and sideing the paslode wood work well for me. Plus I already have the batteries and fuel cells. Ain't read to much about it but 2 shots a second seems fine for me. I ain't fast at either of the 2 tasks lol


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> For the amount of time I do roofing and sideing the paslode wood work well for me. Plus I already have the batteries and fuel cells. Ain't read to much about it but 2 shots a second seems fine for me. I ain't fast at either of the 2 tasks lol


 An old friend of mine is a Paslode service tech. Years ago, he told me that the reason the roofing guns were slow getting into production had to do with problems getting the nails to feed off the coil. Apparently, they found a way. I'm curious if that might be a problem with the guns though.

I find my framers and trimmers more than adequate for what I use them for. I never bump nail trim and the Framers fire as fast as I can reposition the gun and pull the trigger.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

loneframer said:


> An old friend of mine is a Paslode service tech. Years ago, he told me that the reason the roofing guns were slow getting into production had to do with problems getting the nails to feed off the coil. Apparently, they found a way. I'm curious if that might be a problem with the guns though.
> 
> I find my framers and trimmers more than adequate for what I use them for. I never bump nail trim and the Framers fire as fast as I can reposition the gun and pull the trigger.


Same here. I def can't shoot 3 nails a second when I'm framing. Take me 10 mins to twist the crap 2x4 straight before I get the next shot in.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A hammer.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

a hammer and a nail.........


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

A Max nail gun will be the last gun you ever buy. I can appreciate Paslodes Impulse line and I would like to try out that roofing gun but my Max's won't die. I can't say enough great things about them.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


>


I think I'm in love. I don't do roofs though. CBU maybe.............


----------



## Woodclaver (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi:
I have used my Bostitch N63CP for a decade to good results with synthetic shake roofing and hardi cement siding.

It has depth of blow adjustment for the nail head, galvanized Ring shank nails that are about 300 per coil in various lengths, and nose cushions to help prevent breaking the synthetic shakes.






BCConstruction said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for advice on a nailer i can use for installing roofing and hardy plank. Got a large shed to build in my back yard and I'm currently half way through one for me in laws and I'm getting sick of using my hammer. I looked at the bostitch RN46 and it can be had for a great price but is it any good?


----------

